# Stance width/angles and foot pains



## artemis (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got my first board, and after riding it a few times I think I need to shorten my stance. Do you measure your stance from the the center of your bindings, or from the edges? Right now its at like 23/24'', im 5' 10'' 230lbs, and it feels too big. It puts weight on the inside of my feet (weight isnt distributed equally, feels like there is more weight on my balls/arch of my feet, then on the outside.) while im riding causing foot pain. What method do you use to measure your stance, what stance would be good for my height/weight, and could it be my stance angles causing pain not just the width?

Thanks,
Artemis

**Edit: Forgot to mention, its a directional board, and my binding angles are at 9/-9 right now.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about what your stance width is and figure out what is comfortable for you. 
Move your stance in and see if it helps. Maybe mess with your feet angles could be affecting this as well.


also I think stance is measured from center of the baseplate.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

You measure from the center of the binding for width stance. As far as what stance might work for it will require trial and error. Just to give you and idea I'm 6'0", 24" width stance, 32" inseam, size 13 feet, (15,-15 angles)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> You measure from the center of the binding for width stance. As far as what stance might work for it will require trial and error. Just to give you and idea I'm 6'0", 24" width stance, 32" inseam, size 13 feet, (15,-15 angles)



Aside from our boot size, we're identical. Identical stance, too.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

ive been wondering this too. My stance is fine but my back binding is 12' and my front is 6' (ive never altered my binding angle from the day the guy at the store put them on). My front foot KILLS after 1 run down a green. Do you guys maybe think its my binding angle?


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

so your rear foot points more towards the tail than your front foot points to the nose?
I would probably try out a new stance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> ive been wondering this too. My stance is fine but my back binding is 12' and my front is 6' (ive never altered my binding angle from the day the guy at the store put them on). My front foot KILLS after 1 run down a green. Do you guys maybe think its my binding angle?


not good my friend, not good.

Someone on here recently made a comment regarding finding a comfortable stance angle by saying to jump from a height (say a couch or stool) and try to land with equal pressure on both feet - stick that landing, now look down and observe how your feet look w.r.t. width and angles. This may be a better place to start than by some arbitrary angles a shop slapped your bindings on.

I tune boards in my spare time for friends and friends of friends etc and I am amazed at how many people have their bindings set up poorly. 

Hope some of the ideas on this forum help!


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm confused why someone would set up a board like that in the first place.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mbesp said:


> i'm confused why someone would set up a board like that in the first place.


Sounds like someone set up the board for a regular forward stance and OP is goofy-footed (or vice-versa)?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> ive been wondering this too. My stance is fine but my back binding is 12' and my front is 6' (ive never altered my binding angle from the day the guy at the store put them on). My front foot KILLS after 1 run down a green. Do you guys maybe think its my binding angle?


I read that as a forward stance (positive 12°/positive 6°), both feet pointed forward, however the back foot even more forward than the front foot. In other words, it sounds like you are forced into a knock-kneed position. Something is seriously incorrect unless you have some seriously unusual anatomy.


----------



## artemis (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys, going to tweak it when I go this weekend!


----------

